# I'm becoming addicted.



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Klaus is starting to develop a plant tank, if he doesn't hurry.
:lol:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

That's gorgeous!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> That's gorgeous!


Thanks! I actually looped the jungle vine so that he could swim through it if he so desired... I hope he gets here soon, or he might have much less room to swim than predicted.
:lol:


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Yeah...the fish in my 16 gallon don't have any room at all.  Plants are addictive...and then they grow!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Bombalurina said:


> Yeah...the fish in my 16 gallon don't have any room at all.  Plants are addictive...and then they grow!


:lol:

I'll probably convince my husband that I need to expand and have another aquarium when they start growing. And that means I can have another Betta.
;D


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

plants and bettas are just so addicting =<

I started with 1 betta, now i have 10 =D lol


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Beautiful! He'll love his tank!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Aluka said:


> plants and bettas are just so addicting =<
> 
> I started with 1 betta, now i have 10 =D lol


I'm starting with one Betta; we'll see how it goes!
:lol:


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Kbud said:


> Beautiful! He'll love his tank!


Thank you! I really hope so!


----------



## Aluka (Dec 25, 2012)

hahaha, i am telling you within 6 months u will have more than 1 betta


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Tell us when he arrives! I'd love to see pics!


----------



## MiyuMikaelson (Feb 4, 2013)

Kbud said:


> Tell us when he arrives! I'd love to see pics!


You guy's will be having a picture overload! He'll be here arouuuund the 16th-18th.
:lol:


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I used to have 12 and now I'm down to 8.


----------



## Kbud (Jan 28, 2013)

Wait, plants or fish?


----------

